# Log cabins



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I want to make a couple of log cabins for the forestry area of the expansion. Don't really like the plasticville log cabins so figured I would just make some. Are Lincoln Logs really out of scale? Otherwise I am going to go with dowels and cut them to build my own.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think Lincoln Logs would be way out of scale, they probably should be arount 1/8' to 3/16" in diameter for O-scale. 1/4" is one foot in 1:48 scale, and very few log cabins were built with 12" diameter logs. The Lincoln logs are at least 1/2" in diameter, that's a two foot diameter log!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll rebut John with one subtle point ...

Much of O is notorious for not really being in true scale proportion. Lionel traditional accessories are prime examples. You might look at your existing layout and see how "true to scale" everything is (or isn't), and then decide from there if Lincoln Logs could work. That said, John's comments about the scale of L.Logs are accurate.

Did you see the recent cabin that Stan made? ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=116339&postcount=57

TJ


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> I'll rebut John with one subtle point ...
> 
> Much of O is notorious for not really being in true scale proportion. Lionel traditional accessories are prime examples. You might look at your existing layout and see how "true to scale" everything is (or isn't), and then decide from there if Lincoln Logs could work. That said, John's comments about the scale of L.Logs are accurate.
> 
> ...


Mine is not entirely to scale nor is it any one era, I use what I find and like. For one thing I have the Lionel Gateman and he is larger, but I like the action of it. I may pick up some Lincoln Logs (after all my granddaughter can play with them!) and build one and see. I was really only considering the Lincoln Logs after seeing a log cabin out of them come with a Lionel set.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I just looked at that cabin--very impressive I think! Think I might have to try one myself, after all dowel sticks are cheap!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have two lincoln log cabins on my tiny postwar layout. I like the looks of them with the postwar trains. If you don't mind going a bit away from scale, they're great.

Not the greatest picture, but you get the idea.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> I have two lincoln log cabins on my tiny postwar layout. I like the looks of them with the postwar trains. If you don't mind going a bit away from scale, they're great.
> 
> Not the greatest picture, but you get the idea.


They look great!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't argue that much of the O-scale stuff isn't really scale, I was just answering the question.

However, we come to the age-old fact of model railroads.

*It's your RR, you can do whatever you like with it.*


----------



## JRich52804 (Nov 6, 2011)

How about something like this?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002HIV0VG/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

That is a nice one, too. I looked at some Lincoln Logs today and didn't think they were overly large, however, I didn't like the sets I had to choose from pieces wise.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Poke around a thrift store or second-hand kids shop. You'll see used bundles of Lincoln Logs quite often.

TJ


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

My first attempt at modeling from scratch! Still have to stain it.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks fit for the Ingalls family!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I love Elj's comment above! Cabin looks nice. Maybe add some dark brown paint (in a hue or two) to weather the logs?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> I love Elj's comment above! Cabin looks nice. Maybe add some dark brown paint (in a hue or two) to weather the logs?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


i used stain. see below!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> Looks fit for the Ingalls family!



Who is that?

I won't say anything on the log cabin.
Zip, my lips are sealed.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Karen -- Wow ... the stain really brings out the character nicely!

Ed -- Ingalls ... as in Little House on the Prairie


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Karen -- Wow ... the stain really brings out the character nicely!
> 
> Ed -- Ingalls ... as in Little House on the Prairie


Yes, I was pleased with the way the stain turned out and that was one of my favorite TV shows back when along with the Walton's...which is my next project-- a sawmill!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

This log cabin is sponsored by the Dell Corporation.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Karen -- Wow ... the stain really brings out the character nicely!
> 
> Ed -- Ingalls ... as in Little House on the Prairie



OH.....Little Joe & family. OK


----------



## TRAINRICK (Feb 7, 2012)

I have built a couple of the Bachman cabins, and after weathering them and "dilapadating" them they came out pretty raelistic looking and to scale. They're not expensive either.

Trainrick


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*log cabins*

An old high school friend of mine builds doll house furniture,he uses this tiny little table saw,well we took some wooden dowls and riped them in half,hot glued them on the side of a cheep card board house,stained um, med. brown they looked really nice,and it made the card stock house very strong,I wish I still had it ,I would post a pic.........mike


----------

